
How and why EasyOS is different - ericdanielski
https://easyos.org/about/how-and-why-easyos-is-different.html
======
phendrenad2
Change is good, and Linux needs to evolve to compete on the desktop. I'm glad
someone is trying out all of these neat ideas.

